# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  منـ عرفتكـ وانتـ يتزايــد ][غــلاكـ][ ج ـــديدي

## fatemah

صبــــاح ومساء النور للجميع
اليوم جبت لكم مجموعة من التوبيكات صار لي ساعتين اسوي فيها لذا اتمنى ان تحوز على رضاكمـ وهي اكبر مجموعة لي مع العلم ان الزخارف مضافة من منتديات اخرى يعني مو انا اللي اسوي الزخارف بالكيبورد ويلا شوفوا :



[c=#FF80C0]فديتكـ [/c][c=#808080]بروحيـ[/c] [c=#FF80C0]وزادتـ[/c] [c=#808080]جروحيـ[/c]



[c=27]~ »|▒|【هي طب ][للقلوب][ نورها سر الغيوب ذكره يمحو الذنوب .. لا إله إلا الله】|▒|« ~[/c=45]



[a=#DF0070][c=#FFC1E0]ثبتـ علميا انـ السكر يذوبـ فيـ الماء ..., لاتغلطوا غلطتيـ..,, وتطلعوا فيـ المطر[/c][/a=#FF6AB5]




[c=15]طنش تعش [c=48]][[/c]تنـ ع ـش[c=48]][[/c][/c=30]


[c=63]هههههه[/c][c=33]ههههههه[/c][c=#FF0080]هههههه[/c][c=48]ههههههه[/c]
[a=1][c=#FF0080]اضحكـ الدنيـ![/c] [c=#62FFB0]تضحكـ لك...[/c][/a]


[c=1]انـــا خبـــاليـ مو ايـ خبـــال انـــا خبــــاليـ من نوع راقيـ[/c=14]
[a=1][c=15]m!ss[/c][/a] [c=15]خبلهـ[/c]

[a=4][c=1] // قلباً //يَخٌِفْـــقٌٍ فْيَ صٍْــدًٍرٌٍيَ آلــهٍَمًنْيَ وٍآحٍّيَــآ شًِْـِِّـِِّعًٍرٌٍيَ    [/c][/a=14]


[a=14][c=15]من عرفتكـ وانت يتزايد[/c] [c=#800080]غــلاكـ[/c][/a=1]

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:6n_H8nPrNmhpDM:http://img209.**************/img209/706/b6ca6.jpg[/IMG]
[c=#824100]تــرى *[c=7]بسمَه[/c]* وهيّ بسمه؛ *[c=7]مِنكَـ [/c]*تسَآوي[c=7] كَـل[/c] ضحـكاتَي[/c]



[c=28]اشلون ابصبر .. وانا ع البعد مااصبر ..ماعلمتني حياتي .. غير[c=46]حبي[/c] لك .. . (L)..[/c=14]




[c=45][c=27]//[/c]تخيل[c=27]//[/c] بعد هالعشره الطويله *[c=27]..[/c]* يجي غيري و[c=61]يآخذك[/c] بسهوله[/c]
بروسنال
[c=61]مدامك [c=45]بعت[/c] الايام الجميله [c=27]*..*[/c] وش اللي بس من [s]حقي[/s] [c=27]//[/c]اقوله[c=27]//[/c][/c]




*[c=62]{ خلايا [c=45]الـ [c=62]ع[/c] ـسل[/c] جميعها .. ترتشف حلاوتها من [c=45][c=62]ع[/c] ـيناي[/c] }[/c]*




[a=16][c=14] محآل [c=10][s]اكرهكـ[/s][/c] وانسآك وعسى دآيم نكون [ [c=10]احبآب [/c]]  [/c][/a]





[c=1][} [c=14]يَآ نْجُوُوُمْـ[/c] { [c=46][a=1] الْلْيٍـٍـٍلْ [/a][/c] } [c=14]حْلْيٍْـٍـ ٍ [c=4]/[/c] وْاَرْحَلِيٍـٍ[/c] {][/c]



[c=1]اقسى[/c] [c=46]المشآعر[/c] [c=1]اذا حسيت[/c] [c=4][[/c] [a=15][c=1]بالوحدة[/c][/a][c=4] ][/c]
بروسنال
[c=1]والناس [s]واجد[/s] لكن وحدك[/c][c=4][c=4] تعاني[/c][/c]





[c=1]وَ تُسبغنِي الـ [a=14][.. [/a=15][c=38][a=19]بسمةُ[/a=0][/c] [a=14]..][/a=15] ارتِواء ..![/c]




[c=1]اكره [[a=#535300][c=18]الفرقا[/c][/a]] ولكـن تحكـم الدنيـا { [c=#5B5B00]و أفـارق[/c] ¬°•[/c]
بروسنال
[c=#535300][c=27][a=#595900]¬°•[/a][/c] ولو هي الدنيا بكيفي [c=27][a=1]عشتها[/a][/c] فـي نـون عينـه }[/c]



[c=1]من قبـل [c=46]قلبـ(L)ـي[/c] [c=14]{[/c] لاتجـي[s] [c=14]تستحلـه[/c][/s] [c=46]•«[/c][/c]

بروسنال
[c=1]أعرف مواعيد [a=14][[/a]الوفاء[a=14]][/a] وين و [a=14][[/a]الجود[a=14]][/a] ●◦•[/c]

اتمنى انها قد نــــالت ع رضاكمـ

تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## كبرياء

*[c=1]من قبـل [c=46]قلبـ(L)ـي[/c] [c=14]{[/c] لاتجـي[s] [c=14]تستحلـه[/c][/s] [c=46]•«[/c][/c]

بروسنال
[c=1]أعرف مواعيد [a=14][[/a]الوفاء[a=14]][/a] وين و [a=14][[/a]الجود[a=14]][/a] ●◦•[/c]*

*هذاا مرررررررررررررررره روووعهـ عجبني* 

*يسلمووووووووووو فطومه على التوبيكات الحلوووهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــرم تميزكـ مبدعتنااااا ..*

*تحـ ــــــ ـــــياااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## fatemah

> *[c=1]من قبـل [c=46]قلبـ(L)ـي[/c] [c=14]{[/c] لاتجـي[s] [c=14]تستحلـه[/c][/s] [c=46]•«[/c][/c]*
> 
> *بروسنال*
> *[c=1]أعرف مواعيد [a=14][[/a]الوفاء[a=14]][/a] وين و [a=14][[/a]الجود[a=14]][/a] ●◦•[/c]* 
> *هذاا مرررررررررررررررره روووعهـ عجبني*  
> *يسلمووووووووووو فطومه على التوبيكات الحلوووهـ*  
> *ماننح ـــــــرم تميزكـ مبدعتنااااا ..* 
> *تحـ ــــــ ـــــياااتوو*  
> 
> *كبريــــــــــــااء*



كبرياء 
تسلمييي خية على هالذوق الرائع في الاختيار لاعدمت تواجدك في صفحاتي المتواضعة 
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلموووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*[a=1][c=15]m!ss[/c][/a] [c=15]خبلهـ[/c]*

*NICE ^_**

*ميرسي فطــــــوومهـ*

----------


## hope

*روعــــــه* 

*تسلمي فطــوووم* 
*مجموعـــــه رووعــــــــــه ,,*
*تسلمي ياارب ,,*

*يعطيك الف عافيه غناااتوو ..*

*ننتظر جديدك ,,*


*تحياتي*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

مشكوره فطووومه

توبيكات مرررررررره روعه

يعطيك الله العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين قلبو ع التوبيكات الحلوه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تسلمي 

روووووعه ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## fatemah

> يسلموووو



الله يسلمك يسلموو ع المرور
تحيــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *[a=1][c=15]m!ss[/c][/a] [c=15]خبلهـ[/c]*
> 
> *NICE ^_** 
> 
> *ميرسي فطــــــوومهـ*



هلا كروزة روعة هالمرور لاتحرمينا الطلة 
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *روعــــــه* 
> 
> *تسلمي فطــوووم* 
> *مجموعـــــه رووعــــــــــه ,,*
> *تسلمي ياارب ,,*
> 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه غناااتوو ..*
> 
> *ننتظر جديدك ,,*
> ...



الاروع وجودك خية وربي يسلمك ويعافيك لاحرمت هالطلة تسلمي ع المرور
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> مشكوره فطووومه
> 
> توبيكات مرررررررره روعه
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه
> 
> تحياتي



العفو والاروع تواجدك ربي يعافيك تسلمي ع المرور
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *تسلمين قلبو ع التوبيكات الحلوه*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
> *بانتظار جديدك*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *ضحكوه البطه*



الله يسلمك والاحلى وجودك وربي يعافيك لاتحريمنا هالطلة تسلمي ع المرور
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> تسلمي 
> 
> روووووعه ويعطيك العافيه



الله يسلمك والاروع وجودك وربي يعطيك الف عافية ع المرور
تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## الملاك

شكوره فطوم على المشا ركات الحلوه القيمه


لا عدمناك 

تحياتي : الملاك 

دمتم بووووود

----------


## الملاك

مشكوره فطومه على احلى توبيكات 

يسلمووو 

تحياتي : الملاكـ/ـ

دمتم بود

----------


## fatemah

الملاك
ماعرقت اي رد اقتبس فاقولك شكرا على المرور مرتين 
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يعطيك العافيه ع المجهود,,*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*حركتــات*


*يسلمو الديات*

*ما ننحرم من جديدك فطومة*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## fatemah

> *يعطيك العافيه ع المجهود,,*



الله يعافيك شكوسة تسلميييي ع المرور
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *حركتــات*
> 
> 
> *يسلمو الديات* 
> *ما ننحرم من جديدك فطومة* 
> 
> *دمتــ بود*



الله يسلمك خية لاتحرمينا من طلتك الحلوة
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------

